# Minimum adjustments to OC i7-950



## twilyth (Dec 2, 2010)

As I've said before, I'm not really an overclocker.  But I've finally got the 950 put together with a Tuniq tower 120 and it's happily crunching.  I did some very basic tweaking that I knew would be safe and easy to get a little more out of it.  I adjusted the uncore(?) frequency and multiplier (only got a half step) and I think it's running at 3.6ghz.

I'm sorry it took me so long to get my act together.  I really did want to have it contribute something to the challenge but most of the time it's really hard for me to get anything done and there were things around here that needed to be taken care of - still are but there's a little more flexibility now.

anyway, I know there are guides here on how to do this and I have looked at one of them, but if I'm going to be honest, the fact is I'm not going to spend much time on it.  Left to my own devices I would probably try a few things and if it worked, great, if not, it's back to 3.6.

With the 2 1090t's, the asus xhair has a nice utility that does most of the heavy lifting for you.  No such luck with gigabyte board I have for the 950.  So what I need to know is, what is the easiest way for me to get to the 3.9-4.0ghz range - in other words, by tweaking the fewest parameters.  Also, what starting values should I choose that have a good chance of working the first time out but without blowing the motherboard.

I'll play with the settings after that and do the burn testing, that I don't really mind.  But I'm pretty lost when it comes to oc'ing the x58's.  On the 1090t boards i basically just changed multi, nb freq, cpu-nb voltage and cpu voltage.  I think that was it.

Thanks.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 2, 2010)

When I first built my I7 the first thing was to read Bing's Overclocking the X58, a practical guide,   "Acceptable performance goals for 24/7 use & Benching (45nm Bloomfield)".  I hope this helps and My 930 has been going strong since April.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> When I first built my I7 the first thing was to read Bing's Overclocking the X58, a practical guide,   "Acceptable performance goals for 24/7 use & Benching (45nm Bloomfield)".  I hope this helps and My 930 has been going strong since April.



I did but I didn't understand a lot of it.  Maybe if I studied it more closely I would get it, but I don't think that will happen any time soon.


----------



## DOM (Dec 2, 2010)

i just set all volts to default and just use the vcore and qpi volt and mem

idk what the qpi volt is on a gig mb but when i had my 920 i did the same


----------

